# Daytona Beach Vintage car show & swap meet..



## Steve F (Apr 30, 2007)

It might be a little away from slotcars but I am making the trip down....My booth will be in section A # 18 on the pavement across from the garages..I will have a small track set up & Tons of cars , Even tons of Dash Bodies..New Camaro's & 442's..
Oh I almost forgot,,Its at Daytona Speedway this month on the 28th , 29th & 30th...It brings about 75,000 people to this show every year..Even if your not looking for slotcars it a great show anyway..

Hope to see some of you there..Mention HT & get a 10% discount on everything I will have..

Steve

Email me at [email protected] if you need any info..


----------

